# 10MFAN pieces made in Ultem coming soon. Limited availability



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi guys!
I hope you are all well.

This has been a crazy couple of months here as most of you know. 
1. I have a new craftsman doing my hard rubber mouthpieces for me

2. My 10MFAN Generation ll pieces have transformed:
A. We no longer have thin side rails and tip rails
B. Complete new set of facing curves for all the models in all the sizes
C. The playability of the new Generation ll pieces is better than I could have imagined
D. The handwork is phenomenal

3. I will be introducing my Generation ll metal pieces worked on and plated by the great Matt Marantz, starting with the Black Widow within the next five weeks.

I am making this announcement that we will be making some limited Generation ll pieces made of super strong Ultem.

These pieces are a semi-transparent orange color made of this very strong plastic. Here is the information on the internet:

"High strength plastic with outstanding electrical and high service temperature properties.
Ultem® (polyetherimide) is a semi-transparent high strength plastic material that can operate in high service temperature environments. Ultem® is resistant to hot water and steam and can withstand repeated cycles in a steam autoclave. Ultem® has outstanding electrical properties, with one of the highest dielectric strengths of any thermoplastic material".
This is FDA compliant.

Ron Coelho with RPC mouthpieces is using this material and I have heard good things from players. I will not be stocking this because it will be impossible for my craftsman to keep up with my orders at this rate if I offer the German hard rubber, metal, and Ultem.

*So what I have decided, is to make these available on a limited basis only, and offer them at a great price of $299 plus shipping. 
This price will be for both my alto and tenor pieces. EVERYTHING WILL BE HAND FINISHED.**
*

The way it will work, is that I will have some pieces made and finished by my craftsman, and I will post whats available. These will not be on an order type basis. My guy could not possibly keep up with everything at that rate, so I will post whats made and available here, and you can let me know if you want one. 
I will probably post 10 at a time, when I post.

Your wish list:
I would appreciate that if you are interested in this, let me know what model and tip interests you on your wishlist, so I can start keeping track here of whats of the most interest. I will keep a list of what you guys want and I will be posting every few weeks with these pieces for sale.

I am starting with Robusto 7**'s and Classic 6*'s. 
Feel free to post here which piece is on your wish list, so I can determine what to offer in the next round.

Customer feedback is incredibly important, and greatly appreciated.
It has helped transform my mouthpieces and my Company, and I am forever grateful.

The first batch of 10 should be done with my craftsman about four weeks from today.

Hard rubber pricing info changes coming shortly......stay tuned.

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

If you want a Robusto 7** or a Classic 6*, please email me so that you can get one of these.

There will be 5 of each available in the first offering.

[email protected]


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

I had sworn never to buy another mouthpiece, but this was simply too tempting! It will also allow me to go to a smaller opening, something that is helpful now that I have less time for my saxes. I absolutely love the Ultem bari piece that I have from Ron Coelho. Ultem is a great, resilient material and, in the right hands, possible to machine and finish as well HR. Now, I just have to figure out what has to go to justify my zero sum policy for gear. I had been doing well for ages, but evidently not as great as I thought.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi,
I’m so glad you are getting a piece, and I can’t wait to see what you think. 
These will be very popular, but I just can’t have my craftsman working on a lot of these as the new Generation ll hard rubber pieces are a full time job on their own. Because of that, these will be in limited supply, for sure. 

At this price, it’s a really nice treat for everyone.
Again, thank you all.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi guys!

5 Classics in a 6* will be made—— 3 are already spoken for
5 Robustos in a 7** will be made—-2 are already spoken for


Let me know if you want one of these because there are only a few left. 
I will offer different sizes the next round. 

Thank you, 
Mark


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Can't wait to see what these will look like. Great idea!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi Steve! 
Hope you are doing well, my friend. 

I will put up pictures once they are finished. I’ll put a 7** aside for you. 

It’s a nice way to offer a hand finished mouthpiece for $299.


Thank you for everything you do for the saxophone community. Your reviews are outstanding, always.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

5 Classics in a 6* will be made——- 3 are already spoken for
5 Robustos in a 7** will be made—- 3 are already spoken for


If you want one of these, just let me know. 

I have not put up anything on Facebook yet as I always give SOTW a few days to get first rights to anything.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I have just one 7** Robusto left that someone can grab, and two 6* Classics left.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi guys,

I have one Classic six star available and one Robusto seven double star available. 

We are making the pieces next week and then sending them to my guy. 

Grab them while you can. I will not be making a lot of these so if you are interested, here’s your chance. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Good morning,

Just one 6* Classic remains.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

These are all taken now. I will decide what to make next and let you guys know. 

Thank you


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen. :toothy8:


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi,
The pieces are being made at the shop this week and then they are being sent out to my craftsman to do the hand finishing. 
I will post pics, once I have them back here. 

All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I am thinking Robusto 7* and Black Widow 7** tenor pieces for the next round....

Let me know whose in.

Thanks


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd be interested in a 6 or 6* robusto, but modest tip openings aren't cool again yet...My 6* metal robusto is killer, but I want to play around with a pickup and I'm hesitant to drill my neck even though I went through the process of finding a second neck that feels and responds the same for me for specifically that reason. Even though a $299 piece is more expensive than the alternate neck I grabbed, the portability should I ever change horns might be worth it and having a second mouthpiece for electronic stuffs that's only a very slight departure from my daily (and only) driver seems a better option and takes up less case space than a second neck.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi,
The modest tips are cool with me---I am using one and loving it!
Because of the way the shop is set up, we are just doing groups of 5 in one model in one tip size, each round.

I cant see doing the Ultem in a small tip Robusto like that, unless I can get a few others who want that size. Then we can do it.
The Classic 6* is very popular, so that was a no brainer, but the Robusto isn't nearly as popular in that size. The Robusto is always good to go in a 7* or 7**. I happen to love the 6* Robusto.


I have a wish list going, and Ive got you down for a 6 or 6* Robusto.

If you want one in the hard rubber in a 6*, I have a brand new one here for the $350 Anniversary sale price for 2 more days.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

UPDATE:


Hi guys,
The Ultem rods are at the shop now and will be cut tomorrow. 
They will then go to my craftsman, and should be finished and ready to ship to you in about 12 days.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I just got in the first picture of my new Robusto in Ultem.

Looks very cool! They are going to my craftsman on Monday and I will have them back about 10 days after that.

I should call it the "Tiger Series". ?



$299 hand finished by the best of the best!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Question:

Which model are you guys thinking about for the next round? 

The Robusto is so popular, so I may do that in a 7*, and let me know what you guys would like for the other model. 

The Showtime is such a ridiculously great mouthpiece that I am leaning towards that in a 7**. 

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

10mfan said:


> I just got in the first picture of my new Robusto in Ultem.


Pretty! Even cooler than my blue & red Runyons.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

😬

Thanks! Those are cool looking too.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah, they are lookers, though not as rewarding as I'd hoped. I mean my Runyons (alto) are loud and clear, no question, but for me they lack, I dunno--character? Or more likely it's just my alto playing that lacks character.

But if I didn't own a Robusto already, I'd definitely grab that Ultem model.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I've never been a big Runyon fan myself, but I have friends who have enjoyed their pieces.
What's good for one person won't always be good for the next. It's the same with my mouthpieces and everybody else's. ?

Really glad you are digging your Robusto.

This is a really nice way to be able to offer my stuff at a more affordable price for everybody. 
It will be on a limited basis, so let's see how it goes.

I am really happy to be able to offer my original design mouthpieces at this price, and they are all hand finished by the best of the best.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I am going to do black widow 7**’s in the next round. 

What other model and size do you guys want? I will do five more in another size and model along with the black widows.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

What is better about Ultem rather then Delrin for mouthpieces?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I just don’t like Delrin at all. I’ve tried more materials than you can imagine. Others may dig it, but I don’t. 
I feel the same way about carbon fiber. 
I’ll let you know how this Ultem is once I get the first finished batch in here in a week. 
The feedback I’ve heard from others whose opinion I trust about this material for mpc’s, has been excellent, so I wanted to give it a go. 

One of my buyers here at SOTW from this first round has pieces from RPC in Ultem, and absolutely loves them. 
I am very excited to see how it is.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I have one 6* Classic I can sell here.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Sacks Of Phones said:


> What is better about Ultem rather then Delrin for mouthpieces?


I don't know much about Delrin but from what I understand about Ultem is that it is extremely heat resistance. You can clean it in extremely hot water and it won't be damaged. I suppose you could throw it in the dishwasher if you wanted and it would be fine. Not sure I'd do that with a $400 piece but I think you could. Correct me if I'm talking out my you know what.

edit--

"Ultem® is hydrolysis resistant and highly resistant to acidic solutions and is able to tolerate repeated autoclaving cycles, such as with repeated steam sterilization of reusable medical devices. Ultem® is widely used in electronics because of its good arc resistance and dielectric constant." &#8230; So I was right about cleaning in your home dishwasher.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Please don’t EVER put these in a dishwasher, no matter what they say about the material. 

Simple hand cleaning with hand soap and water will take care of cleaning needs.


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

I am no expert but my impression is that Delrin (acetal) is hard to work with for something as delicate as facing. I don't know what the right term would be, but something to the effect of the polar opposite of brittle. I imagine this is linked to Ken Barry selling off a lot of Saxscape pieces as prototypes during periods of development. I own a few Saxscape pieces (not prototypes) that I many years ago sent off to Brian Powell to reface. Surprisingly, they came back looking almost as beautifully finished as hard rubber. However, the otherwise very understated Brian did make it clear that it had cost him way, way more time and effort than he had anticipated when agreeing to perform the work.

Personally, it matter little to me whether it is Ultem, Delrin or other synthetic material with suitable properties. They both seem like leaps forward relative to hard rubber for someone with an inclination to clean mouthpieces with soapy water (by hand) on a regular basis and will last forever. Others, who have more time, patience and diligence may prefer hard rubber and the fact that it has been tried and tested for decades and so many iconic saxophonists play or played it. It is great that there is something for everyone.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I heard from my craftsman today as he is working on the new Ultem pieces. 

He wrote, “I wondered how the material would respond to the filing and sanding and buffing, but it comes out perfect!
I have not finished the pieces yet but I will get back to you about that after the first ones are done tonight”. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

AddictedToSax said:


> I don't know much about Delrin but from what I understand about Ultem is that it is extremely heat resistance. You can clean it in extremely hot water and it won't be damaged. I suppose you could throw it in the dishwasher if you wanted and it would be fine. Not sure I'd do that with a $400 piece but I think you could. Correct me if I'm talking out my you know what.
> 
> edit--
> 
> "Ultem® is hydrolysis resistant and highly resistant to acidic solutions and is able to tolerate repeated autoclaving cycles, such as with repeated steam sterilization of reusable medical devices. Ultem® is widely used in electronics because of its good arc resistance and dielectric constant." &#8230; So I was right about cleaning in your home dishwasher.


No, I cannot agree with "I was right about cleaning in your home dishwasher."

An ability to tolerate repeated steam sterilization does NOT guarantee that the piece will hold the tolerances that matter. Don't put a mouthpiece in the dishwasher.

Mark - I defer to you to warrant your Ultem mouthpieces as you see fit.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi Dr. G,
I would recommend people use a soft soap and water to clean these mouthpieces. 


NEVER PUT MOUTHPIECES IN A DISHWASHER.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Update: 

Hi guys,
I just heard from my craftsman who told me he LOVED my mouthpieces in this Ultem. He said they play fantastic and they were easy to work on. He thought my price was too low because others are charging $350 for resin and other plastic mpcs. 

Let’s see what people think of the mouthpieces and I will know myself, tomorrow. 
If my guy liked them this much, I am very excited. 
All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

The Ultem mouthpieces came in today and I am BLOWN AWAY by how phenomenal they are! 

They play so great and smooth, and I will be sending out the 1st 10 orders today. 

If you want one of these, let me know what size and model and once I have 4 people wanting the same set up, we will make that. 

The mouthpieces are absolutely fantastic in this Ultem.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Just finished a review and sound clip of the new 10mFan Ultem Robusto tenor saxophone mouthpiece. It's a great playing mouthpiece that is reasonably priced and looks really cool in my opinion. Check it out!

https://www.neffmusic.com/blog/2019...usto-ultem-tenor-saxophone-mouthpiece-review/


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Nefertiti said:


> Just finished a review and sound clip of the new 10mFan Ultem Robusto tenor saxophone mouthpiece. It's a great playing mouthpiece that is reasonably priced and looks really cool in my opinion. Check it out!
> 
> https://www.neffmusic.com/blog/2019...usto-ultem-tenor-saxophone-mouthpiece-review/


Since you have the original Robusto as well (I guess?), how does it compare?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you, Steve!
You sound fantastic. Thank you for the great review, and all you do for the saxophone community.

All the best, Mark


----------

